
Bareflank Hypervisor: Rapidly Prototype New Hypervisors - ingve
http://bareflank.github.io/hypervisor/
======
asimpletune
Can someone expand on use cases for this?

~~~
convolvatron
i was wondering the same thing, how often do you bring up a hypervisor, and to
what extent do they all have common structure that differs enough to write a
new one.

but more importantly, whats with all the meat-based kernel infrastructure
terms. first 'rump' and now 'flank'. i'm now thinking about staking out 'loin'

